# Zip Codes



## looneytuner54 (May 22, 2008)

Does anyone know the zip code for Puerto Morelos?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

No, but your post office should know. I googled and found lots of sites, including this one. Note that the term zip code is only used in the US. It's called a postal code everywhere else.


----------



## dlockesf (Jun 7, 2008)

*Postal Code*



synthia said:


> No, but your post office should know. I googled and found lots of sites, including zipcodeworld. Note that the term zip code is only used in the US. It's called a postal code everywhere else.


FYI, zipcodeworld doesn't work for Nuevo Vallarta, Nayarit. It gave me Sayulita instead.

Dick Locke


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I mentioned it because it was the one I used to look up Puerto Morelos. I have nothing to do with the company, whether it works, or anything else. I mentioned it in case someone didn't want to google.


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

here's how to do it correctly: do a google search titled-postal de puerto morelos[or whatever] and you will then know that for pm it is-APDO postal 1152.
Why would an excited states post office filled with disgruntled postal workers have a clue or care to look it up for you? jeje![that's spanish for hehe!]


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, I live in a civilized part of the US where it is indeed possible to walk up to a counter and get the correct code added to your package or letter. They also have directories.

But then I live in a place where people hold doors for other people, just to be helpful.


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

then why were you unable to answer the op correctly,ms mod-is it because you don't hold doors open civily yourself. if you can't answer the question-might i suggest that you don't take the effort to type anything at all. 
you seem to have wasted a lot of space saying nothing of import.


----------

